# Anybody ever do any work with rattletraps?



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if anyone on here ever created any of their own types or sizes and color schemes. Bascially just anything like rapala's or cotton cordell's. Thanks for the help.

Tchrist5


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya i do i bye'm an repaint em


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

i use a thru-wire construction with a weight in the front/ lower head area with a rattle in the belly or back. make sure you have enough weights so it sinks. i make the body very skinny ( width wise) and the thickness of the head about .5 / .75 inch wide. I never thought it would work but it had a very tight wobble.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you have any pics of the repaints gump?


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Built one "oversized" a while ago, about 5" long


----------



## the greek (Feb 3, 2009)

I build these for both fresh and saltwater. I used to through wire but have since gone to screw eyes with zero problems. These come in at just under an ounce. They are a copy of the 3/4 oz trap.


----------

